# Caprese Fish



## GotGarlic (Oct 4, 2018)

I tried out this dish recently. It wasn't a favorite of ours, but people who like baked fish will probably enjoy it. 

1 medium zucchini, trimmed and sliced (I used half a zucchini and half a summer squash) 
4 medium tomatoes, trimmed and sliced 
4 slices mozzarella cheese (I used Havarti) 
4 filets of mild white fish (e.g., cod, mahi mahi, pollock) 
2 tbsp. olive oil 
1 tbsp Italian seasoning 
Salt and pepper to taste 

Preheat oven to 400F.

Brush the bottom of a baking dish with olive oil and sprinkle with Italian seasoning, salt and pepper. Top with a layer of zucchini and tomatoes, overlapping them slightly. Season with Italian seasoning. Add fish and season, then add another layer of vegetables. Top with cheese and more seasoning. 

Bake for 15-20 minutes until fish flakes easily with a fork and measures 125F on an instant-read thermometer. 

Serve with rice, mashed potatoes or buttered, herbed noodles.


----------



## Kayelle (Oct 4, 2018)

GG, thanks for putting this where it can be easily found. As you know, I'll be giving it a try in my individual casseroles as it sounds delicious. I may even add a layer of buttered panko crumbs on the top before baking to golden.


----------



## GotGarlic (Oct 4, 2018)

You're welcome [emoji2] That sounds like a great idea.


----------



## powerplantop (Oct 6, 2018)

When I worked in Chile it was quite common to see fish like this on the menu. Normally it was cooked wrapped in foil.


----------



## Rocklobster (Oct 6, 2018)

Looks good..will give it a go tonight..we have a couple of days of Thanksgiving eating ahead so I need to eat light before the heavy going,,,


----------



## di reston (Oct 6, 2018)

Try fresh sardines and anchovies. I mean FRESH, not thawed. This makes them truly Southern Italian. Usually cooked straight from the boat, and served on the beach! I ate lots of them when I was doing my Phd at Rome University. Another thing, don't drown them with dressings, sauces and the like. 


di reston



Enough is never as good as a feast     Oscar Wilde


----------



## Just Cooking (Oct 6, 2018)

di reston said:


> Try *fresh sardines* and anchovies. I mean FRESH, not thawed. This makes them truly Southern Italian. Usually cooked straight from the boat, and served on the beach! I ate lots of them when I was doing my Phd at Rome University. Another thing, don't drown them with dressings, sauces and the like.
> 
> 
> di reston
> ...




I grew up in a sardine fishing village in California.. Italian neighbors were fishermen.. Often we would have fresh sardines the wives took off the boat.. 4 or 5 houses would congregate to cook and eat.. Even as a kid I loved them.. The downside is, unless fresh, I don't care for them now..
Ross


----------



## CakePoet (Oct 6, 2018)

Where did you find the recipe?
I just  wondred since,  I never had Salad Caprese or Salmon caprese or Cod caprese with zucchini.
  I had in restaurants  a few times ( before stomach gave up on fish and mozzarella ),  it has been tomatoes,  mozzarella balls, olive oil and  basil..   but then again there is no right or wrong in cooking and up to the chef whats in the dish.

Dont get me wrong I like zucchini.


----------



## GotGarlic (Oct 6, 2018)

CakePoet said:


> Where did you find the recipe?
> I just  wondred since,  I never had Salad Caprese or Salmon caprese or Cod caprese with zucchini.
> I had in restaurants  a few times ( before stomach gave up on fish and mozzarella ),  it has been tomatoes,  mozzarella balls, olive oil and  basil..   but then again there is no right or wrong in cooking and up to the chef whats in the dish.
> 
> Dont get me wrong I like zucchini.


This recipe came from an English-language German cookbook that one of our former exchange students gave me. I think it was inspired by caprese salad. Caprese means "in the style of Capri," so the tomato-mozzarella-basil salad isn't the only dish that comes from there. It's just the best known.


----------



## CakePoet (Oct 7, 2018)

Ah, that explain some what, yeah I do have an English - German cookbook Cooking The World , I got it from my dad, it has Swedish meatballs stuffed with lingonberries. 

I know what caprese salad is,  basil, tomatoes and mozzarella, I want to be able to eat that again... *sigh*.


----------



## GotGarlic (Oct 7, 2018)

CakePoet said:


> I know what caprese salad is,  basil, tomatoes and mozzarella, I want to be able to eat that again... *sigh*.



I am truly sorry you can't eat caprese salad. It's one of my favorite things to eat all summer when I have fresh tomatoes and basil from the garden.


----------

